# Computer startet nicht, amd data change update new data to dmi



## Aiwonnie (7. September 2010)

Hallo!

Ich weiß, solche Treads existieren zuhauf, allerdings scheint es mir so, dass die dort beschriebenen Rechner wenigstens hochfahren.

Es kommt beim Hochfahren immer die Meldung:
amd data change update new data to dmi

Dann macht der Rechner gar nichts mehr und wenn ich über Reset neu starte, kommt ein Auswahlmenü, dass mir sagt ich könne entweder Windows normal starten oder die Starthilfe, allerdings funktioniert die Tastatur nicht. Also kommt immer die Starthilfe. Und die sagt mir wiederum:
The bios in this system is not fully acpi compliant.

Bisher hab ich gelesen, dass das nur dann kommt, wenn man etwas geändert hat, das hab ich allerdings ganz sicher nicht. Heute morgen gings noch und jetzt nimmer.

Daten:
Mainboard: Biostar MCP6PB M2+
CPU: AMD X2 7550+

Es gibt auch angeblich eine Website zum Treiberdownload, allerdings ist die nicht aufzufinden. Toll...

Ich hoffe, jemand weiß, was das für ein Fehler sein könnte...
Danke schonmal!


----------



## Bratkartoffel (8. September 2010)

Hallo,

die Meldung "amd data change update new data to dmi" ist an und für sich mal nicht schlimm, es ist nur ein Hinweis. Der kommt bei mir auch (fast?) immer.

Google hat mir folgendes zu der Meldung gebracht:


> Das macht das Mainboard, um zu checken, ob auch alles läuft. Sollte etwas nicht stimmen, verhindert das Board den Boot ins Windows und lässt eine Fehlermeldung erscheinen. Beim Biosupdate spielt das Ganze auch noch eine Rolle. Es checkt also beim Start deines PCs immer die Bioseinstellungen und sobald alles funktioniert, wird gebootet.



Die Meldung "The bios in this system is not fully acpi compliant." ist schon etwas verwunderlicher, da meiens Wissens nach eigentlich alle Mainboards ACPI kompatibel sein sollten. Vorallem wenn es so ein "aktuelleres" System ist wie deins. (Mehr Infos zu ACPI: Wiki)

Wenn du mal wieder in das Windows reinkommst, dann mach mal bitte die c:\boot.ini auf. Suche hier wie in dem Artikel beschrieben eine Zeile, die in etwa so aussieht:



			
				Mike Rosoft hat gesagt.:
			
		

> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /fastdetect



Schreibe an das Ende der Zeile noch " /noacpi" ran und versuchs dann nochmal. Dies schaltet die ACPI-Unterstützung aus.

Kommt eigentlich auch ein Bluescreen oder bleibt der Bildschirm komplett schwarz?

Gruß
BK


----------



## Aiwonnie (8. September 2010)

Lustig ist, dass ein Bluescreen mit dieser Fehlermeldung gekommen ist und sonst nichts passiert ist. Vor allem, weil es aus heiterem Himmel nicht ging. Noch lustiger ist, dass der Rechner heute, nachdem ich ihn gestern irgendwann komplett in Ruhe gelassen habe, wieder hochgefahren ist. Ohne Fehlermeldungen oder ähnliches und ohne dass ich irgendwas geändert oder eingegeben hätte! Seltsame Geschichte, ich werd jedenfalls ab sofort alles immer sofort auf die externe FP ziehen, falls es nochmal passiert... Danke aber trotzdem für deine Hilfe!

lg Yvonne


----------

